# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  CurVoxels, spaial curves, Bartlett School of Architecture, University College London, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

curvoxels.com

Team:

Manuel Jimenez Garcia

Gilles Retsin

Hyunchul Kwon

Amreen Kaleel

Xiaolin Li

----------


## Airicist

CurVoxels | Spatial Curves | 2014-2015
September 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bartlett students use robots to build 3D-printed filigree chairs"

by Dan Howarth
February 5, 2016

----------

